# All new 4500



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I was at the body company today and saw the new 4500 and 5500. I'll get a closer look next week since I was pressed for time. Just thought I'd share the pics. Not sure if I like the new design just yet. What do you think?


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

pic 2


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

pic 3


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Since you asked, I don't like the look. Too "boxy".

~Chuck


----------



## Santa (Dec 26, 2000)

We ordered ours on 5/2/02, and it just came in to the dealer yesterday. It looks much better with the front appearance pkg.



D.L.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Needs more CHROME! Chrome wheels and/or chrome front bumper. I think it has potential, just needs to be dressed up a bit. Mike


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have seen them not the best design like them over the 2003 pick ups now but still not much room under the hood to get at engine.And no 4x4 yet? Still looks like the got a chevy express van cab and put a nose on it.ONe thing though it has plenty of leg room and cab space.


----------



## Kurt B. (Aug 10, 2002)

I like the way they look. Many of the new design features in these models should be great - especially the extremely tight turning radius for plowing.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh wow, you can get plows for those trucks? That would look cool, nice big plow on the front of that truck. What size plow would they get? I'm guessing atleast a 9ft, maybe 10ft would be perfect? Mike


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

*All from the same database*

In that first picture I think there's a Freightliner and an International behind the Chevy. Since all design is computer generated now and all use the same database for airflow and ergonomics they all come out looking the same. Other than a few small changes all three of those trucks could have been cut with the same mold. We might be getting a more efficient vehicle out of this but they sure do lack individuality.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Regarding plows for the 4500 - I was at the dealer here a few weeks ago. He told me the Fisher engineers had just been there taking measurements. They'll have a plow for it by the time snow flies - supposedly in a couple months. I'm guessing at least 10ft.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

It is going to come down to front end weight as far as plows go guys. My money is on a 9' MC, 10' may be overweight in the front. Only time will tell. Even the big state trucks only run 10' blades, the get extra width with a wing.

Geoff


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I took a look at them before I ordered my 550, but the local dealer didn't know anything about them. I learned more from this board and knew more about the product as a result than the salesman did. I needed the 4x4 though and couldn't wait.They'd probably make a good 4x2 dump though, diesel powered of course!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Hmmm, it does look a little like the vans....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Mike, chrome?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

From the front...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

and the red one............


----------



## Kurt B. (Aug 10, 2002)

I'll take the red one with a 9.5' Western/Fisher V-blade and a hydraulic salter on the back driven off the Allison tranny. My idea of heaven while plowing! Now all I have to do is convince myself its time to buy another plow truck and drop some serious cash!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea there you go, a little chrome goes a long way! Those trucks look good in those pics with the dump body and some flashy chrome. I like the red one too. Chuck thanks alot for posting some nice pics, where is that dealer located? NJ? Mike


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Mike, they are located on River St. in Hackensack. They have almost as many trucks as Warnock.

I was shocked when I first saw the place..... it is a Chevy AND Ford dealer! Never saw one sell both before. They have a neon sign in the window with their web address that I edited out in Paint Shop. They have dump, flatbeds, wreckers, vans, you name it!

www.greatamericanchevy.net

Right next to those 2 Chevy trucks, they had this new Ford...

(decided not to post it in THIS forum!)

~Chuck


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Chuck that web site does not work that you posted.

I can get use to these new chevies they still don't look that good ,but better than the 2003 pick ups.And they are just like the chevie express vans looks like they just cut the cab off the van and put a nose on the front,but they are roomy inside gotta give them that don't know how they drive and handel yet.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Cat, saw an ad today in a mag for the 5500. It looks A LOT like our 88 International.... and better than the 4500.

Try this link. It has a link to the Chevy site...

http://www.allamericanford.net/gateway/index.cfm

~Chuck


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

GM has just announced new incentives for the 4500's. 2K off sticker. I saw a 4500 with the 8.1 for 26500 cab and chassis. That is about the same as a 3500 c&c.
Dino


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

They really need to get 4wd (6wd, all wheel drive) on the 4500 and 5500 soon.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

here's another 4500 pic


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

another


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

hood open


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Yup, the cab looks like a van. Especially from the back. 

~Chuck


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Sorry for bringing up such an old post again, but wanted to say i finally saw one of these new Chevys in person today. I remember reading about them here and seeing a few pictures and i knew it was only a matter of time before i started seeing them around. Well i have only seen one so far, they look alot better in person. This one was very nice. It was like the picture above, white cab, real short, with a green colored dump body. It really did look nice and it had all custom lettering on it. I think its a nice step up from what they used to look like.  Mike


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

I've heard several rumors that the 4x4 will be avaliable about this time next year along with the crew cab.

A dealer in Soldotna, Alaska has a 5500 wrecker from the Indy 500. It has factory aluminum wheels and lots of chrome. Here is one pic and more are here.
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=1041005&uid=437876


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

They look like vans because its the cube van cab.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I guess they'll grow on me, but I think the design team for the '03 trucks deserves to be fired (or better yet, fired upon!).

WHY, OH WHY didn't the GENERAL just do THIS!!....

Make a K-3500HD (15-16K GVWR) chassis cab. Make it a REGULAR freakin pickup cab! Reg, Ext. and Crew varieties available. 6sp or Allison. 19.5's Big rear with a CHOICE of ratios! AND MOST OF ALL 4X4!!! SOLID FRONT AXLE, with an awesome turning radius and very heavy FAWR.

THEN, Make these Express Van bodied trucks for the 17K to 26K (4500-6500) range. Also offer them in 4X4.

Us landscapers would buy the bejesus out of the K3500HD's (GM ARE YOU LISTENING? Notice the "K" for 4X4!!), and let the tow truck/rolloff guys buy the Van bodied ones.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I second that and get rid of that FUGLY A$$ pickup style too while they are at it!!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Does any one know when GM will be sending out the 4x4 in the 4500/5500.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I heard it might not be until 2004


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

*Don't hold your breath!*

Waiting for a 4x4 in them.

GM seems content on watching FORD sales in this category SOAR!

They're worried about all these SUV's and such, yet I personally know 5 friends that would buy one tomorrow if they offered it.

But I'd still like to see what I posted above. A Regular Pickup cab. No need for a different cab here! Just think of all the engineering $$$ they spent on the 4500 that they could have saved.

:realmad:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I like the old c series myself all they needed to do was add the 4x4 to the 5000 and 6000 trucks


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I saw a picture of a GMC C-4500 dump today fitted with a 9' Western plow, doesn't look too bad. It's in a dealers advertisement, and lists the Duramax, Allison, A/C, Snow plow prep, and locking rear for 42,995. Not a bad price either.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

Finally got my new GMC 5500s (2) on the road this week, Duramax w/ 6 spd, 11 foot dump box, 10 ft Wester high capacity spreaders with Honda engines, and BOSS 10 ft power Vee plows, haven't plowed yet, but we have been doing some salting, these things pull a steep grade with 4 ton of salt in 4th gear, WOW! sure beats the F550 i traded!!!!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Foz,

Lets see some pics!

Sounds like a HOT setup!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Yes I second that lets see some pic of them.And any input on how they are performing.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I 3rd it, is that a proper saying? Anyway, i just wanna see some pics too!! I like those new 4500/5500's.  Mike


----------

